

The best, highest-rated products on Amazon - GraffitiTim
http://toppppp.com/

======
GraffitiTim
This is a side project that displays the 100 best, highest rated products on
Amazon.com.

All of the products have close to 5 stars, and enough reviews to make the
rating significant (usually over 50). Each product also has a very short
summary of its Amazon reviews.

The information was gathered by manually going through hundreds of Amazon
pages and filtering out all the noise and all the products with too few
reviews, removing products that are too similar (no need for two sets of steak
knives), and making various judgment calls like choosing a product that's 0.1
stars lower because it's $150 cheaper. Then, I read through hundreds and
hundreds of Amazon reviews in order to write a short summary of why each
product is awesome.

I've been running some ads on Reddit and it's gotten a great reception so far.
Would love to hear what everyone here thinks.

